# CVBBS - Best Resources on Evangelism and Missions



## elnwood (Jun 13, 2011)

> Church leaders struggle with it. Christian laymen struggle with it. Therefore churches struggle with it. The "it" is a compound--evangelism and missions. Some do it seldom; some do it poorly; some do it well; some do it ever so rarely; some never even think about it.
> 
> Reformed churches are often accused of never doing it (they don't live up to their theology) or worse, being doctrinally unable to do it (they sadly live down to their theology).
> 
> In a land where everyone's church is under his/her hat, and the input of personal preference reigns supreme, I thought it might be good to have this week's blog given to the best resources on evangelism and missions. What has Christ been teaching His churches and theologians on evangelism and missions?


Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service - THE BEST RESOURCES ON EVANGELISM AND MISSIONS


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 13, 2011)

Don,

This is a good list. Thanks for posting it. I have several of these, but probably less than 25% of them. There are a few that could probably be added, like H. Bonar's _Words to Winners of Souls _and maybea few others_._ 

I recently picked up the Pilgrim Publications edition of Spurgeon's _Soulwinner_. The Whitaker edition has some glaring errors, something that I understand is not uncommon in some of their books. The Pilgrim Publication editions of Spurgeon's works are unabridged and are republications of the originals. I would think the Eerdmans edition would probably be ok, but I don't know. 

Lloyd-Jones' little book _The_ _Plight of Man and the Power of God_ is very good. I read it not long after my conversion. Along the way, he addresses some of the liberal/modernist notions about the development of religion from polytheism to monotheism that I was taught at school and which may have been believed by some in my childhood church as well. I don't know whether or not that is still taught in more liberal circles. _Authority_ is another good little book. Both are good introductions to Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 13, 2011)

Good list. I would like to add more suggestions later when I get a breather.


----------

